# MultiSIM Blue Potente herramienta gratis



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola amigos, les quier dar el enlace al sitio del distribuidor "Mouser" que ofrece esta herramienta totalmente gratis!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2015)

Lástima que solo se consigue el instalador online....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2015)

No es el instalador sino un "descargador" que lo baja a la PC. Desde ahí luego se corre el instalador.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2015)

a mi me pidio donde instalarlo directamente, reinicie y se repitio lo busque como install offline y nada...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pues en este enlace pincho la barra verde y ya me pregunta donde guardarlo. Si tienes problemas, con gusto te ayudo!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2015)

No entendiste, en uno de los navegadores me pedia donde guardarlo pero en lugar de iniciar la descarga comenzaba a instalarlo.....
Luego si comprobe con otro que inicia la descarga donde le indicas, actualice el navegador y eso se soluciono, un tanto raro pero me paso.

De echo estos tres últimos post no aportan nada y deberian ser quitados por moderación
No obstante gracias por la oferta de ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2015)

*Editor de esquemas, pcb y simulación online*
http://easyeda.com/editor#id=A9hNjdJ1j


----------

